# Bitter Mead



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

I just bottled a mead made from wild grapes. I sampled a little and it seemed a little bitter. The lady I got the grapes from said that they seemed a little bitter this year for some reason. Will this bitterness mellow out as it ages?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

are those wild grapes hard and small when ripe, or do they change?


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've actually never seen them. She gave me the juice frozen in ziplock bags. All I know is it is a muscadine vine they have in their garden. People around the neighboorhood come and pick from it every year.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

They were probably picked too early and have high acid.


----------

